# Your opinions on tumblr



## Fantasyrick (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok first this isn't a bait thread so if you're already thinking about posting that please leave thanks.
Title explains everything
Rude behavior isn't tolerated if you have nothing nice to say then leave thanks!


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 15, 2015)

oh god not another bait thread


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 15, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> oh god not another bait thread



Can you not please you're getting really annoying and obnoxious did you not read the op or what? Pls leave the thread and go talk to your dog or something thanks!


----------



## N e s s (Dec 15, 2015)

idk...its just a site to post pictures


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 15, 2015)

I used to go on Tumblr like all the tiiiime. I've spent more hours than I can count just scrolling down my dashboard. I go on waaay less now because sometimes my computer will freeze when I go on.

It's a really good website but I feel like people on there just take it too far if that's understandable. There are endless petty arguments about silly things. Certain people on the website will try to get you to believe what they want you to believe and if you don't believe what they do, then you just aren't good enough to them.

I myself have never engaged in any of these arguments, but they really do annoy me when they show up. The best thing to do is try and ignore them and that's pretty much what I do. I think people on there take things WAY too seriously as well and at times the community can be somewhat toxic, but that's only for certain fandoms. Most people on there are really sweet and I have numerous friends there, too.

I love the idea of Tumblr in itself, I just wish people on there would be a little more light-hearted about different topics.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't really pay too much attention to Tumblr - just for certain AC-related blogs. I try to avoid Tumblr because most users have hideous layouts IMO, and it's hard to look at.


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 15, 2015)

tumblr is great I have met a lot of dogkin and I stalk them in their sleep

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fantasyrick said:


> Can you not please you're getting really annoying and obnoxious did you not read the op or what? Pls leave the thread and go talk to your dog or something thanks!



sorry ma'am/sir I didn't mean to oppress you


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 15, 2015)

Just follow the right blogs and have a blacklisting extension installed and you're all set for greatness!
Also, please use xkit. PLEASE.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 15, 2015)

The website itself is fine, but parts of the community have a bad reputation for same-thought and manipulation.

I guess that comes from the younger crowd being guilt tripped into "being a better person" by believing so and so, otherwise "they're human trash".

You either experience it enough to filter out what's good and what's actually bull, or you ignore it entirely.

Other parts of it on the other hand are porn blogs and spam bots, with a healthy dose of aesthetic and ****posting in between.



That actually kind of sums it up nicely I think.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 15, 2015)

i like to watch this pagan drama blog and watch people fight 

generally i only use it for a couple friends, i dont really care too much about the sj scene on there anymore. i do talk about politics sometimes but i dont really interact with liberals anymore. when i do talk about politics its usually inner leftist discourse (ancoms vs tankies..lmaoo)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i make fun of fictionkin people on there sometimes just coz its funny sometimes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 15, 2015)

DUMB


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 15, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> DUMB



that's ableist


----------



## starlessmoon (Dec 15, 2015)

Tumblr is pretty okay, for me it's more of an artistic site. 
It also depends, those who you follow will determine your opinion on it. 
Always follow people with similar vibes.
Unfollow all the random porn gif people, so nobody thinks I'm a creep whenever I'm sitting and scrolling down.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

To be honest, I used to make fun of the otherkin and fictionkin and junk too, but like

half of the time it's just some kid with really bad problems who uses it to help cope and it doesn't affect me so like

I just leave them alone - it doesn't affect me in any way and intervening would only make someone's life worse most likely. 
That's not how I want to be, y'know?
Nobody wants to intentionally be a douche.
At least I don't.

I just like staying in my own sphere and enjoying my iced tea man.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 16, 2015)

I strongly dislike tumblr because of its community


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 16, 2015)

tumblr is a decent website if you avoid all the stupid sjws.


----------



## Llust (Dec 16, 2015)

tumblr's community is difficult to approach, so i just use it to read through text posts every day


----------



## radical6 (Dec 16, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> To be honest, I used to make fun of the otherkin and fictionkin and junk too, but like
> 
> half of the time it's just some kid with really bad problems who uses it to help cope and it doesn't affect me so like
> 
> ...



i only make fun of them if they fight over fictionkin **** and call each other racist its so amusing to me

though i do get annoyed by some of their ****. i remember this person accused a minor of being a pedophile for having a crush on someone a year younger than them. i was pissed as hell and told them to shut the **** up and to stop throwing the word pedophile around and they called me ableist

even though i doubt these people have ever been in mental wards before so i always laugh when i get called ableist when these people have likely never seen a doctor or been to a mental ward or faced any real ableism in their life


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

justice said:


> i only make fun of them if they fight over fictionkin **** and call each other racist its so amusing to me
> 
> though i do get annoyed by some of their ****. i remember this person accused a minor of being a pedophile for having a crush on someone a year younger than them. i was pissed as hell and told them to shut the **** up and to stop throwing the word pedophile around and they called me ableist
> 
> even though i doubt these people have ever been in mental wards before so i always laugh when i get called ableist when these people have likely never seen a doctor or been to a mental ward or faced any real ableism in their life



If they're arguing over stupid stuff like that, and they're on my dash, I just unfollow and carry on. I don't like unnecessary drama in my life.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 16, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> If they're arguing over stupid stuff like that, and they're on my dash, I just unfollow and carry on. I don't like unnecessary drama in my life.



i personally love to watch it sometimes but i feel bad in the end because i feel like they only make their life worse by being anti theraphy or stuff. its very unhealthy for mental illnesses

ex they say that doctors, therapists, and any actual steps to recovery are bad and you dont need them. you wont get over depression by crying in bed all day. i do it too and i get making actual steps to recovery is hard but tumblr often says its okay to spend your life crying in your room

that or they say abuse is ok if ur mentally ill

i mean, i really wish i could say these are people who are like 12 and will outgrow this, but there are actual people like this who go to harvard and give lectures. shiri erser is one i can think of.


----------



## tae (Dec 16, 2015)

i don't mind it. i use it frequently. 
overall it's all about who you follow and what you have black listed. i met a lot of really great friends i've had for years on tumblr and i'm thankful for that, but i think every social media site has a **** side to the community. literally everywhere has that side. it's just about avoiding it as much as possible.


----------



## aericell (Dec 16, 2015)

I think it just depends on the community you put yourself in with the types of people/blogs you follow. I used to find it really problematic up until last year(?) when I unfollowed a whole bunch of users and my experience has been so much better tbh.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

justice said:


> i personally love to watch it sometimes but i feel bad in the end because i feel like they only make their life worse by being anti theraphy or stuff. its very unhealthy for mental illnesses
> 
> ex they say that doctors, therapists, and any actual steps to recovery are bad and you dont need them. you wont get over depression by crying in bed all day. i do it too and i get making actual steps to recovery is hard but tumblr often says its okay to spend your life crying in your room
> 
> ...




Honestly, that's been in my thoughts for a while. It's a suspicion of mine that a lot of the same-thought produced in some tumblr spheres has really _really_ bad effects on someone who is really mentally ill's mental health.

I can't really place my finger on it, but I honestly think it has to do with very unhealthy enabling. Like outright shutting down someone's delusions is, well, it has a negative effect, but promoting their delusions is downright dangerous for them.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 16, 2015)

One of my least favorite parts of Tumblr is the shoplifting community.
And also dd/lg and pet play.


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 16, 2015)

my least favourite part of tumblr is all of it


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 16, 2015)

I've had Tumblr for over 5 years now, and haven't run into any sjw or seen any arguments on my dash. Just don't put yourself there and you're fine.
People have nice pictures, art, and makeup reviews/tutorials.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 16, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Honestly, that's been in my thoughts for a while. It's a suspicion of mine that a lot of the same-thought produced in some tumblr spheres has really _really_ bad effects on someone who is really mentally ill's mental health.
> 
> I can't really place my finger on it, but I honestly think it has to do with very unhealthy enabling. Like outright shutting down someone's delusions is, well, it has a negative effect, but promoting their delusions is downright dangerous for them.



I have delusions quite often, and I don't understand why people WANT to keep my delusions alive. I can also tend to get pretty manipulative and psychotic, and tumblr encourages those behaviors out of mental illness positivty or something.

I think there is a huge difference in supporting mentally ill people and supporting their actions. I roll my eyes everytime someone on that website says abuse is okay if it's done by a mentally ill person, because they can't help it. 

I understand some people cannot afford a doctor, and that is fine. But whenever I see posts like "you might have bpd if you.." it's just.. no? BPD is very complex and mental illness in general is complex. You cannot diagnose yourself based off of a textpost. 

I have really bad anger problems, so using this website does nothing tbh coz I always get pissed off. Even talking about politics on tumblr is annoying because it's so... useless. Nothing I say will change anyone's minds. Whether they be a 14 yr old fictionkin, or a nazi.

There are actually a lot of nazi blogs on tumblr. I found this one nazi blog that believed they were the reincarnated form of a very famous nazi. It was so odd reading their blogs, there was like a little community that all believed they were nazis in their past lives. Weird as ****.


----------



## tae (Dec 16, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> I've had Tumblr for over 5 years now, and haven't run into any sjw or seen any arguments on my dash. Just don't put yourself there and you're fine.
> People have nice pictures, art, and makeup reviews/tutorials.



this. the worst **** ive seen is fandoms go to straight war, but even so i'm not directly in it and i kinda just side eye people. lmao.

the only thing i could truly do without on my blog is the annoying anons who send faceless hate. lol.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 16, 2015)

I really only use it to follow AC blogs and more recently to document my all-bunny town. So I don't really experience the seedy underbelly of the site.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 16, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> my least favourite part of tumblr is all of it



do u need some1 2 teach u how to bait properly?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

justice said:


> I have delusions quite often, and I don't understand why people WANT to keep my delusions alive. I can also tend to get pretty manipulative and psychotic, and tumblr encourages those behaviors out of mental illness positivty or something.
> 
> I think there is a huge difference in supporting mentally ill people and supporting their actions. I roll my eyes everytime someone on that website says abuse is okay if it's done by a mentally ill person, because they can't help it.
> 
> ...




TFW you find a Nazi fictionkin (factkin? I don't know these terms anymore.)


----------



## radical6 (Dec 16, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> TFW you find a Nazi fictionkin (factkin? I don't know these terms anymore.)



ya pretty sure they were a factkin
factkin is apparently being kin of real life people

it was so ****ing weird they were talking about feminist sjw fictionkin degenerates and i was like in my head "ur literally calling urself the reincarnated version of a nazi..."

i wished it was a troll blog

but the blog was nearly 3 years old

if that was a troll thats hardcore dedication. but yeah their posts were pretty much "useless degenerate scum" and then "my family doesnt understand how i used to be a nazi in my past life.."


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

justice said:


> ya pretty sure they were a factkin
> factkin is apparently being kin of real life people
> 
> it was so ****ing weird they were talking about feminist sjw fictionkin degenerates and i was like in my head "ur literally calling urself the reincarnated version of a nazi..."
> ...



Oh my god I'm crying that's gold.


----------



## tae (Dec 16, 2015)

justice said:


> ya pretty sure they were a factkin
> factkin is apparently being kin of real life people
> 
> it was so ****ing weird they were talking about feminist sjw fictionkin degenerates and i was like in my head "ur literally calling urself the reincarnated version of a nazi..."
> ...



that's so gross omg. 
how do some people come up with this stuff.


----------



## Chemical X (Dec 16, 2015)

I barely go on it anymore.

It does have a nice artistic side.. I guess. It's basically an echo chamber for introverts and_ very passionate_ people for some... interesting topics. There is definitely a hive mind mindset in some communities, like if you don't support [X] then you're [Y]. I feel worried for younger users as they can be very easily persuaded and think staying at home all day and gorging on Netflix is the optimal way to live. It's not bad, but like every social media site there are people who give it a bad rep.

The layout is hideous though. My computer has frozen on multiple occasions just because of obsessive scrolling. 

I also don't like posts like: "when bae talks" and then a supernatural gif.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 16, 2015)

It's dead. Nearly all my favorite bloggers and friends I've made either deleted their blogs or just don't use it anymore.
All that's left are otherkin snowflakes ,sjw, and the same cookie cutter blogs.

trends include:
-"DONT REMOVE THE CAPTION OR ELSE!!!!!111"
-gossip blogs
-finally a messenger system..?

Great format and concept, but community has driven away alot of people.
Improved alot of features like blocking, mailing, or searching.
Removed the ability to change the source of an OP's post.

It's great for discovering alot of original content, but I don't use it anymore unless its for maybe some fashion inspiration or ACNL QR codes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 16, 2015)

I haven't been there for much long, so I can't really have an opinion, but I've had a great time so far. Met the right people, followed the right blogs. Managed to avoid the toxic crowd so far. I think I started pretty well.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 16, 2015)

I love tumblr and I want to be tumblr.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 16, 2015)

I've been on Tumblr for several years and still use it regularly. There are some ****ed up people and ****ed up ideologies on that site, obviously, but I've found that by just following the right people I've been able to pretty much avoid that crowd like the plague.

I do have to say, some attitudes about certain topics on Tumblr are...problematic, to say the least. I can't tell you how many posts I've seen that say something along the lines of "If you do (A), (B) and (C), you might have an anxiety disorder"...and A, B, and C are all things that _everyone_ experiences at some point. I actually thought I might have anxiety for a while, before I clued into the "disorder" part, the part that says the symptoms have to negatively affect your daily life before it can be considered an illness...an important fact that Tumblr seems to conveniently omit sometimes.


----------



## Cory (Dec 16, 2015)

Tumblr is a good idea but of course the internet ruined it.
i have never seen a community of more vile, cancerous, disgusting people in my life.
They claim they are sjw when they say they hate men .
they also hate police officers. THE PEOPLE WHO KEEP US SAFE JUST BECAUSE THERE ARE A FEW BAD ONES.
anything you write there can be misconstrued into something offensive by sjw
WORST OF ALL
they view that disgusting ****ing bat **** stupid anita sarkeesian as a god
she is a dumb ****ing ***** that just wants god damn fame 
she is not someone to look up to
ill give you a woman to look up to 
ALICE PAUL
most people on tumblr probably dont know who she is
im done


----------



## boujee (Dec 16, 2015)

I might use it sometimes, probably for a joke but I tend to get a lot of sad sht pop up on my dash, which isn't what I want. I'm depressed already don't want some more sad sht.
I also get a lot of Sjw ranging from all types of areas, like feminist, racial debates, lbgta(mostly see bisexual, demisexuaity, transsexual/transgender, etc).

I also seen some weird pronouns and some sad justifications.
There was a few times I seen defentitons of words get renewed like sexuality is a sexual attraction of ones gender when I thought seeing it as sex.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't really use it. Sometimes I'll go to get Supernatural or Doctor Who gifs, but that's about it. I only follow a Supernatural confessions page and Markiplier.

I used to follow some Sherlock blogs, but there ended up being too much Johnlock porn. So I got rid of them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 16, 2015)

I like it when it's not bombarding me with one sided religious and political views. Like I said before, I'm very particular about the blogs I follow because of that. When I make creative material that's usually my go-to place to post it. I'd rather use Tumblr than a lot of other social media sites. All of the social media sites have their own problems.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 16, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> The website itself is fine, but parts of the community have a bad reputation for same-thought and manipulation.
> 
> I guess that comes from the younger crowd being guilt tripped into "being a better person" by believing so and so, otherwise "they're human trash".
> 
> ...



This is 100% accurate. The community has gotten a bad reputation (which I don't think is undeserved) for being over the top and rude. There are definitely some people on there that take things too far. It's a breeding ground for special snowflakes, too.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 16, 2015)

Any time I post anything anywhere about anything, I offend someone on tumblr.

I really like the good parts of tumbr.  I like finding artists and fandoms.  I always feel like I'm walking on egg shells when I'm there, though.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 16, 2015)

I find it to be a very horrible site based on their users. They ruin everything and they're not funny. Not to mention, thanks to that site, people are behaving like idiots with their typing quirks. The whole 'i'MM CRYINGggggGGG" is so annoying and I see that it's mostly used on that site. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 16, 2015)

I will say this, (sorry if i sound like a some special snow flake) I did learn about my Aromantic and Asexual orientation from tumblr and have gotten amazing support...however I have seen my fair share of feminazis, really toxic people and the norm. Sadly tumblr is just a place for hate and such. Some people claim they are aplatonic and i'm just like "but you need social activity to live??" (I guess i hear the same thing for aro/aces but its just werid to me) Some people need to get lives and stop hating on everything and taking everything so ****ing personal.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 16, 2015)

I've been on there for over half a year, and it's alright, I guess. Never came across any of those users that are really rude or anything like that, but I don't use it as much as I used to so that might have something to do with it.

Though it did teach me to be careful with who I follow back. I used to follow anyone who followed me, but then I unintentionally followed one of those porn blogs (because they followed me, so I followed back). When I saw that...err, stuff on my dashboard I was like nOPE and instantly unfollowed and blocked. Now I'm careful with who I follow on there.

What is this 'sjw' that you guys keep talking about, though? .-.


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I've been on there for over half a year, and it's alright, I guess. Never came across any of those users that are really rude or anything like that, but I don't use it as much as I used to so that might have something to do with it.
> 
> Though it did teach me to be careful with who I follow back. I used to follow anyone who followed me, but then I unintentionally followed one of those porn blogs (because they followed me, so I followed back). When I saw that...err, stuff on my dashboard I was like nOPE and instantly unfollowed and blocked. Now I'm careful with who I follow on there.
> 
> What is this 'sjw' that you guys keep talking about, though? .-.



Social justice warrior, they think they are smart but they aren't and are the scum of the site tbh. It mostly includes of feminazis, "transgender suporters" (Not the real ones, the "OMG UR TRANSPHOSBIC FOR NOT KNOWING MY PRONOUNS RIGHT AWAY!11!1!!) and much so much more.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> What is this 'sjw' that you guys keep talking about, though? .-.



It's essentially somebody who is absolutely rabid in regard to being self-righteous about social issues. You don't actually see them much on the internet, but you'll mostly see people using the term as an insult for anybody who acts liberal ever.


So on one hand, it's an actual thing.

On the other hand, its the new version of the word "hippie" as it was used decades ago.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 16, 2015)

LOL in all reality the gif is true.  Life is a happy little slice of cake, and tumblr is a flying fish that smashes it.  But maybe that's a good thing if you like fish or fish cake??

Anyways... joke aside, I personally never use tumblr, but all my friends do, and they say it's nice and great and all.  It's like any other social media is going to be: it'll have its ups and downs.  And the downs are never pretty.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 16, 2015)

Cory said:


> Tumblr is a good idea but of course the internet ruined it.
> i have never seen a community of more vile, cancerous, disgusting people in my life.
> They claim they are sjw when they say they hate men .
> they also hate police officers. THE PEOPLE WHO KEEP US SAFE JUST BECAUSE THERE ARE A FEW BAD ONES.
> ...



no one likes anita 
i mean anti gg does but tumblr honestly doesnt give a **** about video games
personally i think shes annoying but im not gg either. i just dont give a ****. no one cares actually. i never see her on my dash because honestly? the only people who still talk about her are people who still talk about gamergate (lol...)

and i think a lot of people have valid reasons to hate cops. you do realize that the reason daniel holtzclaw got away with sexually molesting/raping over 30 people was because the victims believed the cops wouldn't listen to them? people definitely have a reason to be wary of cops, especially in areas like chicago or new york. all the victims were black, poor women so no one would believe them. and no one did. not until one black woman came out and was able to get the cops to finally believe the victims, but that was only because she was the only victim that wasn't poor or had a history of drug/prostitution. 

are all cops bad? no. but the cops who do call out other cops bs? they get fired. maybe all the good cops are gone. most corrupt cops are found in big cities. theres no wonder why chicago, detroit, and new york always have problems with their police department. 

hating the system imo is not the same as hating every single cop you see.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

I like it and all, there are users on there that I highly dislike but I just tend to ignore them -_-


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

Cory said:


> Tumblr is a good idea but of course the internet ruined it.
> i have never seen a community of more vile, cancerous, disgusting people in my life.
> They claim they are sjw when they say they hate men .
> they also hate police officers. THE PEOPLE WHO KEEP US SAFE JUST BECAUSE THERE ARE A FEW BAD ONES.
> ...



Wow I can't believe I missed this.
Literally all of this is so insanely exaggerated, it's kind of funny.

Like chill man, all of tumblr is not the 0.1% of it that are overzealous. 

Literally complaining about people generalizing cops because a few got away with murder and here you are generalizing an entire website because some have overtly radical views. Doesn't that seem a little hypocritical of you, especially when you have a far less reason to generalize?


----------



## radioloves (Dec 16, 2015)

I used to browse through tumblr to check out clothing/pretty/funny pictures and aspiring pictures, then I didn't have much luck and for awhile haven't used it very often but tumblr is quite fun and has a bunch of useful tool for chating and posting comments!


----------



## Cory (Dec 16, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Wow I can't believe I missed this.
> Literally all of this is so insanely exaggerated, it's kind of funny.
> 
> Like chill man, all of tumblr is not the 0.1% of it that are overzealous.
> ...


I'm a moderate republican pls check ur privilege


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 16, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> tumblr is great I have met a lot of dogkin and I stalk them in their sleep
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ow mah gawd ur opressing me!1!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 16, 2015)

apart from the phandom, directioners, sjws, strange fetishes, homophobes, transphobes, meme kings and queens, emos, overly hipster art kids, feminazis, weeaboos, anime nerds, j-pop obsessives and fetishes, k-pop obsessives and fetishes, aesthetic prissys, and those girls with the Fiji water,
tumblr is pretty cool.


----------



## tae (Dec 16, 2015)

the edge.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 16, 2015)

Akira-chan said:


> -snip-





That Zephyr Guy said:


> -snip-



Ah, I see. I've never seen anyone like that on Tumblr before. In fact, I've never seen anyone like that anywhere on the internet before. And I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 16, 2015)

taesaek said:


> the edge.



The edginess on this thread is too much for me.

Anyway I just find it funny how people complain about people on Tumblr over-generalising all the time (eg: "I hate all men!") but then they proceed to over-generalise Tumblr and assume it's filled with the dreadful SJWs and feminazis... Ironic, right?

Realistically, the vast majority of people you will meet on Tumblr are normal people with normal lives who just like to go on the site to reblog cool fanart and talk to other people who like the same stuff. Of course you do get the extreme feminists (who aren't even really feminists if they hate men and believe women should be superior) and the extreme 'SJWs' (that phrase makes me cringe a little anyway) but that's only a small portion of the site. Even if you go on Facebook or Twitter or any form of social media ever, you see a lot of ignorant people airing their opinions and just generally being *******s because that's what people are like, it's not an 'exclusively Tumblr' thing. 

Either way, I like Tumblr because I've met some really nice, cool people there and made some great friends, I've been exposed to new anime and new videogames and new things because of the site and I like being able to see the cool fanart that people produce. Yes of course there is a 'bad side' to Tumblr but there are bad sides to almost anything in life. As long as you just follow the people you like you can quite easily block out anything like that.


----------



## tae (Dec 16, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> The edginess on this thread is too much for me.
> 
> Anyway I just find it funny how people complain about people on Tumblr over-generalising all the time (eg: "I hate all men!") but then they proceed to over-generalise Tumblr and assume it's filled with the dreadful SJWs and feminazis... Ironic, right?
> 
> ...



bless you so much, seriously. haha. 

i agree. like i said earlier, each social networking site has a ****ty side to it. even tbt has a ****ty side, we all know this. that's just how the internet is.. you can't escape it. but you can avoid the vast majority of it by simply /not following/ those crazies and avoiding all those insane blogs. lmao. it's not hard to just stay in a small circle someplace and talk to decent people. 

i've met people on tumblr who've been my close close friends for almost 3 years now, and i wouldn't have it any other way.
although tumblr has a bad side to it, overall i adore tumblr and thank it for what it has given me.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 16, 2015)

Niemyx said:


> I used to browse through tumblr to check out clothing/pretty/funny pictures and aspiring pictures, then I didn't have much luck and for awhile haven't used it very often but tumblr is quite fun and has a bunch of useful tool for chating and posting comments!



Tumblr is great for learning how to draw with a tablet.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 16, 2015)

tumblr is gross


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 16, 2015)

tumblr is full of annoying SJWs


----------



## piichinu (Dec 17, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i agree. like i said earlier, each social networking site has a ****ty side to it. even tbt has a ****ty side,


me


----------



## Capella (Dec 17, 2015)

Cory said:


> I'm a moderate republican pls check ur privilege



Woah... you're so funny and original ! Good one cory


----------



## Cory (Dec 17, 2015)

Capella said:


> Woah... you're so funny and original ! Good one cory



yea i got it from u but u dont say it as a joke


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 17, 2015)

This is a brutally honest post, if you can't take it, sorry.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Tumblr is the defenition of cancer and idiocy, it's the worst webiste ever, and nothing good ever comes from there. The few parts of Tumblr that are tolerable, need to make a new webiste so they aren't compared to all the bronys, otherkins, godkins, therians and the feminazis, that rule the website.

Tumblr = Cancer

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As mentioned earlier in the post, sorry for my opinion​


----------



## radical6 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hahaha i just watch tumblr callout someone for stealing bones from graveyards i love this website


----------



## boujee (Dec 17, 2015)

Just seen like four self diagnoses and the cliche attempt of fake suicide


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 17, 2015)

Decided to remove this.


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 17, 2015)

I really don't get it. Like, I understand the appeal of the website as well as the basic purpose of it (like, what it was intended to be instead of the fandom crazy site it has become). And I've even tried to get into it, but the culture is just so crazy and full of drama. I find it best to stay away.


----------



## Capella (Dec 17, 2015)

Cory said:


> yea i got it from u but u dont say it as a joke



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 

I dont even like tumblr its full of awful people and most of them are really dumb. I guess its good if you stay out of certain places and its good for sharing content but other than that its a bad website. I dont even use it anymore.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

Tumblr is full of people that have a lot of issues, according to all the threads I've seen on here that originated from tumblr. I'd rather stay away from it. And the people seem to be really sensitive lmao


----------



## radical6 (Dec 17, 2015)

Capella said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> I dont even like tumblr its full of awful people and most of them are really dumb. I guess its good if you stay out of certain places and its good for sharing content but other than that its a bad website. I dont even use it anymore.



Iris youre like morphing into an anti sj


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

Tumblr should die, then we can all have world peace


----------



## Capella (Dec 17, 2015)

justice said:


> Iris youre like morphing into an anti sj



ITS TRUE. theyre all..special snowflakes


----------



## radical6 (Dec 17, 2015)

Capella said:


> ITS TRUE. theyre all..special snowflakes



You follow those weird self hating trans women TERF bloggers. I think we have come fullcircle. post post post irony. Only a few can understand that level of humor and enlightenment.


----------



## Capella (Dec 17, 2015)

justice said:


> You follow those weird self hating trans women TERF bloggers. I think we have come fullcircle. post post post irony. Only a few can understand that level of humor and enlightenment.



whats a terf


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2015)

justice said:


> You follow those weird self hating trans women TERF bloggers. I think we have come fullcircle. post post post irony. Only a few can understand that level of humor and enlightenment.



this is some dank rare pepe level **** right here


----------



## Capella (Dec 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> this is some dank rare pepe level **** right here



Tumblr called pepe the frog out


----------



## radical6 (Dec 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> this is some dank rare pepe level **** right here



I follow some of them, theyre actually pretty funny, my blog is good random ****posting. I am on another plane of existence. But not quite on theirs probably. All we do is use /r9k/ and /lgbt/ and talk about how much we want to kill ourselves. Great community. Also sometimes we will be talking about communism.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2015)

justice said:


> I follow some of them, theyre actually pretty funny, my blog is good random ****posting. I am on another plane of existence. But not quite on theirs probably. All we do is use /r9k/ and /lgbt/ and talk about how much we want to kill ourselves. Great community. Also sometimes we will be talking about communism.



the heck is r9k


----------



## radical6 (Dec 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> the heck is r9k



That one board where that shooter posted to 4chan that he was gonna shoot up a university in like Oregon or something. Mostly full of losers who cant get girlfriends and never go outside. So like basement dwellers living with their moms. It's kind of entertaining to read. I feel bad though.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2015)

justice said:


> That one board where that shooter posted to 4chan that he was gonna shoot up a university in like Oregon or something. Mostly full of losers who cant get girlfriends and never go outside. So like basement dwellers living with their moms. It's kind of entertaining to read. I feel bad though.



oh gross


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 17, 2015)

Its a nice place to just see random pictures/find random information, gifs, vines, etc. If you can manage to stay away from the SJWs that is.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 17, 2015)

Literally laughing about how someone on tumblr made a callout post for the person who stole someone's bones.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 17, 2015)

Tumblr is actually nice if you manage to stay away from the SJWs and stuff. Not that they're super horrible, but personally, it ruins my blogging experience when I see too much drama happening on the dashboard (but honestly, because of them, I learned a lot about gender issues and stuff. I used to be ignorant of those things).

From my experience, I love tumblr a lot. I love the jokes and funny text posts, plus I follow a lot of pokemon and other interests so it really ups my blog aesthetic. ) There are also lots of nice people! Whenever I post about problems, there are those who try to help me cope and give me advice (shoutout to those who go through their way to explain corny jokes to me when I don't get them!) I also started my roleplaying career on tumblr, and it's really cool to see so many other people with the same passion for writing and adventures and the likes.

Honestly guys, I swear, tumblr on the outside looks like it's just full of SJWs and anon hate, but stay for a while, mingle with the right people, and you'll learn to love it as I have. c: <3


----------



## radical6 (Dec 18, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Literally laughing about how someone on tumblr made a callout post for the person who stole someone's bones.



to be fair, they were already reported to the cops, and the callout was mostly for other witchcraft tumblrs so they know to avoid buying bones from that person


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 18, 2015)

boop


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Dec 18, 2015)

Sometimes I love tumblr, sometimes I hate it. Generally I just stay away from big fandoms and people who reblog a lot of SJW posts. Whether I agree or not, seeing people arguing or ranting all the time doesn't make for a good experience. I mostly follow members of the Turn: Washington's Spies fandom, and they're all really nice people so I do enjoy tumblr.


----------



## espellium (Dec 18, 2015)

i stopped using tumblr bc its no fun anymore


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 19, 2015)

espellium said:


> i stopped using tumblr bc its no fun anymore



same i only use it to check the confessions blog tbh


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 19, 2015)

It use to be chilling til everybody took it to the heart 
It's more of a " if you don't accept me on regardless on what I do you're a bigot and here's why" type of tone


----------



## emolga (Dec 19, 2015)

tumblr is hell

In all honesty, I used to be obsessed with Tumblr because I felt like it was a place where I could fit in. I've realized that a pretty significant amount the community is extremely offended by pretty much everything, and only debate about serious issues. The reason I joined Tumblr in the first place was to look at funny pictures and find people who share the same sense of humor as I do, and I feel kind of uncomfortable talking about any current events on Tumblr because no matter what, at least one person will get mad. I do still occasionally use it to reblog art and other stuff.


----------



## boujee (Dec 19, 2015)

i sometimes browse to buy art but literally every artist art looks the same just with different prices.
i see a lot of 'i need money' type of post
got a lot of porn blogs following me, no fun

everyone is just weird without restrictions
they do what they want to do cause we know in real life they won't be doing this sht


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 19, 2015)

Tumblr has ruined so many fandoms for me. I can't even go into any fandom tag anymore, because all I ever see is, "Bob is a gay, polyamorous, trans girl who uses bun/bunself pronouns, is flowerkin and if you disagree with me you're transphobic, homophobic, fatphobic, racist, kinphobic, sexist and you should go climb in the garbage and kill yourself you piece of worthless garbage uwu"


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2015)

Twisterheart said:


> Tumblr has ruined so many fandoms for me. I can't even go into any fandom tag anymore, because all I ever see is, "Bob is a gay, polyamorous, trans girl who uses bun/bunself pronouns, is flowerkin and if you disagree with me you're transphobic, homophobic, fatphobic, racist, kinphobic, sexist and you should go climb in the garbage and kill yourself you piece of worthless garbage uwu"



I don't think I've ever seen such an accurate post 

Remember when everyone on Tumblr started identifying themselves with animals & objects -sigh-


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 19, 2015)

>Picture = Tumblr

I don't think there's a picture that better describes Tumblr out there on the internet.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 19, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> >Picture = Tumblr
> 
> I don't think there's a picture that better describes Tumblr out there on the internet.



this is a true masterpiece right here. most beautiful thing ive ever seen in my life. revolutionary


----------



## Soigne (Dec 19, 2015)

I love Tumblr but I don't follow anyone who likes to start **** with others, I only use it to reblog pictures & funny astrological text posts.


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> [/img]
> >Picture = Tumblr



this is one of the ugliest things i've seen in awhile, conceptually and visually. lol


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 20, 2015)

Tumblr is a site. It has different people with different views just like any other site, including TBT.


----------



## optimus (Dec 20, 2015)

It's a cesspool, mostly.

Don't get me wrong, there are some good people on it and I have made some good friends too. It is overwhelmingly full of rubbish though.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

It's alright, but not the best. Just there's some weird stuff on there, there's good stuff though, but also bad stuff.


----------



## Goth (Dec 28, 2015)

I love tumblr I use it to ***** out people


----------

